# Anyone else have any beautiful old tracked MTDs?



## 2KXJ (Nov 21, 2020)

I have an old 10 hp/28" MTD snowflite with tracks in such great condition, people think I'm crazy for talking about it.... an old guy switched to snow removal services and I got it for $125 like 4 years ago. Starter was burned out but everything else was great. I think its late 80's early 90's, maybe someone knows better than me. Been a long time since "MTD" was put on with a metal badge, lol. Looks like it could swallow my HS70 haha


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't think i have seen one of those but then again mtd has made a few odd ball machines here and there, they also made a 4x4 machine with wheels. your machine looks like it is in very good condition for the price you paid. only thing you might have to look at is adjusting/replacing your scraper bar and adjust/maybe replace the skids. only reason i mention it is because the scraper bar is looking pretty close to being worn out but i am not sure how they should be adjust on a tracked machine.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice looking machine, enjoy. 🍻


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

I sold my little1977 MTD, 5hp, single stage snowblower last year. That thing was a work horse


----------



## kish-81 (Dec 18, 2020)

This looks very similar to my Cub Cadet 826T; track drive, 3-position track lock lever...


----------

